
Holiday learning; What you considering? - c_hackett
After seeing the CMU course posted I wondered what others might be planning on learning and why.
======
mindcrime
Right this minute I'm diving into the Google Drive API, as I'm looking at
using GDrive to implement a new feature in one of our projects.

Outside of that, I hope to finish reading most (or all) of Philip C. Jackson's
_Introduction to Artificial Intelligence_ , Alvin Toffler's _Future Shock_ and
the _Predictable Revenue_ book. I doubt I'll finish _all_ of that over the
"holiday season" per-se, but that's what I'll be focusing on in the near term.

------
at-fates-hands
Been getting knee deep in the Javascript frameworks and boilerplates as of
late.

Kraken

KeystoneJS

SkelJS

Other than these, I'm still on the learning path with .Net, MVC5, and Razor.
My only concern is as I get more comfy with MVC and .Net, I'm finding doing
front-end development on the Microsoft stack increasingly easier.

I'm sort of conflicted in my learning. Should I keep learning .Net, or stick
with "the cool kids" and keep looking for newer, faster, better ways of
building sites and apps using some of these new fangled JS frameworks?

------
jstrebel
I would like to better understand the Qlikview Object Extension mechanism and
the associated Javascript API. These extensions are highly useful for coupling
Qlikview with the existing visualization frameworks like D3 etc.

~~~
mikegarciam
There is an online course on QlikView Extensions, which next session is
scheduled for Jan 15. You may want to check it out:
[http://q-on.bi/courses/qlikview-extensions/](http://q-on.bi/courses/qlikview-
extensions/)

------
hackerboos
I purchased Bitfountain's iOS 8 with Swift course a couple of months ago so
I'm hoping to reserve a few days to watch that. I've also been reading Big
Nerd Ranch - Android Programming which is good.

------
c4pguy
MIT Introduction to Algorithms course and MIT Linear Algebra. Thinking of
Caltech Machine Learning as well but I'm not sure what background I'll need
before diving in.

------
cmollis
I have to do an upcoming HealthKit POC in Swift so.. Swift.

